# Navy Casualties



## Sheerin (7 Oct 2004)

Out of curiosity, when was the last time the navy lost someone while on active duty?


----------



## painswessex (7 Oct 2004)

East timor. HMCS PROTECTUER had someone hang himself while on duty of the coast of east timor


----------



## Sheerin (7 Oct 2004)

I didn't realise we had a suicide while in East Timor.  What about non-suicide casualties?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Oct 2004)

A few years ago a couple of divers were sucked into the intakes of an American ship and were killed.


----------



## YukonJack (7 Oct 2004)

Also had a Bos'n killed when the RAS gear parted from the Tanker. He was on Regina, I believe. Not too long ago.


----------



## Sheerin (7 Oct 2004)

were these incidents reported in the media or were they just more or less ignored?


----------



## RCSC_Campbell (7 Oct 2004)

:skull:ne of you here about our sub that cought fire off teh coast of ireland there??? :skull:


----------



## Sheerin (7 Oct 2004)

Of course we've heard of it, what do you think inspired the original question?


----------



## Jungle (14 Oct 2004)

painswessex said:
			
		

> East timor. HMCS PROTECTUER had someone hang himself while on duty of the coast of east timor


I spent 5 months on the ground in Timor, and I never heard of a suicide on Protecteur. I know a few sailors who served in Timor aboard Protecteur, and all they told me is that someone committed suicide a couple of months *before * the deployment.


----------



## painswessex (15 Oct 2004)

Im sure it was during the deployment but maybe it was after but not before. I sailed on the winnipeg with the electrican that found the sailor that hung himself. He was really messed up about it


----------



## Jungle (15 Oct 2004)

What I've been told is it was a stoker who hung himself around the July 1999 timeframe, and the Protecteur sailed for Timor in Sept 1999.


----------



## painswessex (15 Oct 2004)

I will check with my contact and get back to you.


----------



## NavyGunner (28 Dec 2004)

Lets not forget the Kootenay disaster of 69. We lost several sailors to an engine room fire. 

"Doogie" Hauser was killed when a RAS block let go on Regina. That would have been around 96 or 97
The diver's sucked into the USN ships intakes was in Aruba I beleive around 93
I don't remember hearing about a suicide onboard the tanker during Timor.
We lost 2 divers from the Saskatchewan in 93 at Gibbson's Landing


----------



## Navalsnpr (29 Dec 2004)

Causalities at sea rarely occur these days, but they do happen from time to time. Since I've been in, the Navy has been always forthcoming on reporting such incidents to the media.

While at sea, Navy Personnel are relatively safe. But during certain evolutions such as Boardings and RAS's (Replenishment at Sea), there exists a high potential for incidents as the danger level is high. This is why we train and repeat these evolutions quite often to ensure that everyone knows their job.

If you train enough, it becomes instinctive.


----------



## FSTO (29 Dec 2004)

painswessex said:
			
		

> Im sure it was during the deployment but maybe it was after but not before. I sailed on the winnipeg with the electrican that found the sailor that hung himself. He was really messed up about it



I remember the incident, 100% it did not happen during the deployment. Now my memory is failing but about 75% sure it happened after we got back.


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Feb 2005)

HMCS Margaree-Feb 8-1991-   Funchal, Maderia Islands

The diving accident occured in the Maderia Islands as HMCS Margaree was part of STANAVFLORANT. 

Ships Team Divers:

Master Seaman William "Billy" HYNES (NESOP) and Sub-Lieutenant Corey WELLS were involved in the tragic accident.

HMCS Margaree was tied up along the Knox Class (USS Pharris). Diving ops were under way when Billy and Corey were sucked into the ships intakes and passed. 

Corey's father used to be the CO of CFS Millcove and his brother is a PO2 comm type.

The MS Billy Hynes Award is awarded to the Top Student of the NESOP QL6A course. 


Crow out!


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Feb 2005)

The sailor that hung himself on the Protecteur did it before the deployment to East Timor..............


The Regina had a sailor kill himself (jumping off bridge) after their return from the Gulf in 99


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Feb 2005)

HMCS Montreal lost a sailor over the side the other week.

LS R. LeBlanc.  Forever on watch in the Baltic.

NavyShooter


----------

